# Like to keep your TT clean, what about the tyres...



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Do you slick em or leave au naturel ?

I'm a slicker but after a conversation with my lad while cleaning our cars this morning I'm not so sure


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Meguiars Endurance Gel, every wash. [smiley=sunny.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Another shout out for Meguiars 8)


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Another vote for Megs, its really good and smells delicious !


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Carpro perl for me it leaves a new tyre look


----------



## bradginty (Dec 28, 2017)

I always use autoglym gel. Always want them looking fresh!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Yep I'm a Mequires convert, but is it a bit naff to gel your tyres? For me my car doesn't look clean unless I've given them a wipe over


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyre shine every time for me. Slick tyres really make your alloys stand out. Non-blacked tyres look 'scruffy' to me.

I use Turtle Wax tyre shine. Goes on really easy, stays on the tyres a decent amount of time and is only around £6.


----------



## Cozzy (Dec 17, 2017)

Zaino is the way to go my friend. Its not sticky like many other products and lasts well. Give it a second cote once dry for a super slick shine or just the once for a more semi gloss look. I have tried many many products over the years (I'm bit of a detailing addict !!  ) . 
Regards Cozzy.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Autoglym tyre dressing, not to shiny wipe on after a wash , just a new look black


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not much of a fan of the Meguiars tyre gel, far too messy to work with imo ... much prefer the Autoglym tyre dressing, spray it on and leave it .... makes the tyres come up a lovely 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Another shout out for Meguiars 8)


And another vote for Meguiars just make sure you wipe off the excess when you have finished applying it


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Give carpro perl or gyeon tire a go, they are both in a different league to megs, megs is easily sourced via halfrauds hence it's popularity.


----------



## SilverArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

Silicone spray & wipe excess. Good for all soft plastic parts.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

So it seems we all do our tyres, but just be the young uns who don't like it :roll:


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

Cozzy said:


> Zaino is the way to go my friend. Its not sticky like many other products and lasts well. Give it a second cote once dry for a super slick shine or just the once for a more semi gloss look. I have tried many many products over the years (I'm bit of a detailing addict !!  ) .
> Regards Cozzy.


Agreed, 100%.


----------



## ttdan3.2v6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Autoglym tyre dressing for me but.....not sprayed on. Spray it into a jar then i paint each tyre with a detailing brush.
No mess and everywhere i want it. Two coats for a wet-look finish.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I've settled on using Auto finnese gloss tyre dressing applied with a sponge.
Cheap from ECp but doesn't come with the trigger pump despite what the image shows.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Gloss black spray

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

